# new to sxs



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

in need of service manual for 2010 teryx


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> in need of service manual for 2010 teryx


New Toy?  Here's one manual:

http://www.militaryatv.com/document...4-1434-06-Kawasaki-Teryx KRF750NA 2010-13.pdf


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yea my sons thought it was time for me to move into a sxs got this one fairly cheap as it had bad engine an had been sitting for 3 yrs taking up space 
thanks for the link bud have a good day


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> yea my sons thought it was time for me to move into a sxs got this one fairly cheap as it had bad engine an had been sitting for 3 yrs taking up space
> thanks for the link bud have a good day


Welcome. Good luck. I know you will have it up and screaming soon. They like clutch work too


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got it running with some mods 
12 to 1 800 kit from Revz cycles 
primary an secondary clutch mods by me
custom front bumper by me 
chopped cage also by me 
manual 4wd RMAX
razor seats
all i can think of for now


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> got it running with some mods
> 12 to 1 800 kit from Revz cycles
> primary an secondary clutch mods by me
> custom front bumper by me
> ...


Now for some videos to post...for US!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

going to work on that last time i tried it kicked me off the forum an said i wasnt a member or something like that could still post just not pictures for some reason


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's odd... if it does it again let them know.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> going to work on that last time i tried it kicked me off the forum an said i wasnt a member or something like that could still post just not pictures for some reason


Remember to just post a link to a video that had been uploaded to a host like YouTube. Videos are too large to upload to a post like a photo.


----------

